# Focal Aria 900 thoughts



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

I had an opportunity to listen to the new Focal Aria 906 bookshelf speakers in a dealers showroom this weekend. They sounded very good to me and I thought superior to a number of other speakers costing more that were in this same room. But I did not hear them in reference to products that I know so I do not have a valid comparison. I cannot find many reviews yet on this new product. Can anyone who had heard any of the Aria 900 series products give their opinion of what they heard, especially in comparison to other speakers.


----------



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

Has anyone yet on this forum purchased and use the new Focal Aria peakers of any model? We would really like to hear your view of these speakers.


----------



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

I had been considering doing an installation with the these new Focal 928's along with a MRX-710, but upon reading one of the few reviews of these speakers I saw that while having an 8 ohm average impedance, they have a minimum impedance rating of 2.9 ohms and one of the few magazine reviews measured what they call the "Equivilant peak disipation resistance" of 1.3 ohms. 

I decided that I should contact Anthem with the usability of the MRX receivers with these speakers and I have gotten the reply from Anthem that "I don't think this is a good idea. The MRX is not suited for these impedances." I thank Anthem for being so honest as to let me know this and knowing this prevents problems for both of us in the future. I felt I should share this information with anyone considering this combination.

Now I need to figure out if any receivers could handle this load (prefer not using seperates for this install) and I am still considering the Pionere Elite D3 models and Denon 4520 as both have 4 ohm ratings which the MRX did not have. If anyone has yet had any experience powering these speakers, positing your results here would be appreciated.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Chucka said:


> I had been considering doing an installation with the these new Focal 928's along with a MRX-710, but upon reading one of the few reviews of these speakers I saw that while having an 8 ohm average impedance, they have a minimum impedance rating of 2.9 ohms and one of the few magazine reviews measured what they call the "Equivilant peak disipation resistance" of 1.3 ohms.
> 
> I decided that I should contact Anthem with the usability of the MRX receivers with these speakers and I have gotten the reply from Anthem that "I don't think this is a good idea. The MRX is not suited for these impedances." I thank Anthem for being so honest as to let me know this and knowing this prevents problems for both of us in the future. I felt I should share this information with anyone considering this combination.
> 
> Now I need to figure out if any receivers could handle this load (prefer not using seperates for this install) and I am still considering the Pionere Elite D3 models and Denon 4520 as both have 4 ohm ratings which the MRX did not have. If anyone has yet had any experience powering these speakers, positing your results here would be appreciated.


I didn't listen to the 928 precisely but more on the Utopia ,Chorus models . If you are considering the MRX 710 it will just drive your speakers fine but adding a external amp will take the load out from the receiver and that's one of the things that not only the speakers you are interested like it but all speakers appreciate ... green power


----------



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

But the comment I received "I don't think this is a good idea. The MRX is not suited for these impedances" came directly from technical support at Anthem. So while it 'may' work, they do not recomend its use.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Chucka said:


> But the comment I received "I don't think this is a good idea. The MRX is not suited for these impedances" came directly from technical support at Anthem. So while it 'may' work, they do not recomend its use.


I don't know , but if Anthem can't drive those speakers they have a serious problem . I know one guy that it's driving his MRX 700 with Paradigm Monitor 11 v.6 as L/R and the Monitor CC-390 v.6 as center and no complains from his side .


----------



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

Almadacr said:


> I don't know , but if Anthem can't drive those speakers they have a serious problem . I know one guy that it's driving his MRX 700 with Paradigm Monitor 11 v.6 as L/R and the Monitor CC-390 v.6 as center and no complains from his side .


I think that Anthem (or its Tech) is just playing this conservative based upon the low minimum impedance of these speakers.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Chucka said:


> I think that Anthem (or its Tech) is just playing this conservative based upon the low minimum impedance of these speakers.


For the speakers in question it's being way to conservative and i would question the quality of the product . I never heard bad things from Anthem , being overpriced or the lack of bells and whistles yes but not being bad .


----------

